# pronunciation



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Warae


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

> The Warré (pronounced war-ray)


This


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

With the accent on the last syllable...


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8rJ-y__NSs

At 17 seconds you can hear the proper french pronunciation. sounds sorta like "we're high"


----------



## ubernerd (Jul 17, 2012)

The Warré (pronounced war-ray)



cklspencer said:


> This


+1

Also: cklspencer, where in Utah are you? I'm in SLC and am trying to find other Warré beeks so we can help each other out in a pinch. I now know of one in Ogden and have a couple of friends who I talked into starting hives. So, where you at?


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

So lets approach this from a different direction. 

If you had a meeting at work and your clients last name was Warre, How do you then pronounce it when you walk into the room to greet them?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> ...last name was Warre...

But it's not "Warre", it's "Warré" which makes it unambiguous.


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

In French the accent mark is used to mark "High Vowels", not the accent on the word. If you are basing your pronunciation on that alone it should be a long E sound. Not long A.

For example: say wikipedia. Now look were they put the accent mark : top left corner of page: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_(symbol)


----------



## A. S. Templeton (Nov 30, 2009)

keeper said:


> Okay so I am American and I say "Ware" hive. I have been told that it is French and it is pronounced "Warae" with a long "A" at the end. ...


A native French speaker once explained that the *initial* "a" in Warré sounds like the "a" in English "cat" or "hat", not like the "a" in "war". Dialect probably dictates how the "rr" is handled, glottal or trilled or labial.


----------

